# Photon Vibe Trim Pots ...and what they do ??



## griff10672 (Feb 7, 2020)

I built a Photon Vibe for my son awhile back .... and now all of a sudden he wants to know exactly what the trim pots do ... 

I'm no electrical engineer ... and can only look at the schematic and mess with the pedal to try to tell ..... 

Looking up the Vibronaught ... I did find a few people calling them Gain , Mix  and Off set .... 

I'd like to be sure when I do give him an answer ....  I do know that TR1 does not seem to have any effect on the Photocell at all ... making me think that's the mix ??? 

TR2 and TR3 totally control the bulb .....

Any help ???


----------



## Robert (Feb 7, 2020)

TR1 - Mix (wet / dry mix)
TR2 - Gain (intensity of LFO sweep)
TR3 - Offset (midpoint of LFO sweep)


----------



## griff10672 (Feb 7, 2020)

Robert said:


> TR1 - Mix (wet / dry mix)
> TR2 - Gain (intensity of LFO sweep)
> TR3 - Offset (midpoint of LFO sweep)


Thanks man !!!!!


----------

